# Your all invited to the 2010 HTKK Kustoms Kontest!



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey gang, just a quick note that we have begun the selection process for this years HOBBY TALK KUSTOM KONTEST over on the die-cast boards.

This is the 4th annual edition of this free contest and the top three winners always grab some nice prizes. The "twist" in this event is that everyone starts with the same car and takes off from there, the sky is the limit! It's a lot of fun to see what everyone comes up with by the end.

To enter, you simply build a car, and post photos in the entry thread that will open after we select a subject. After the casting is chosen (by popular vote in a poll) we will build from March 1 until tax day (April 15) and vote for two weeks, crowning a winner on May 1st!

I wanted to post this here on the modeling forums as you guys could kick some serious butt in this challenge. It's a little smaller scale then you usually do, but the basic skills are the same. The winner is by popular vote and every HT member regardless of the forum get a vote. So really anything at all can be a winner, just capture the attention of your fellow HT members. 

Here is the link to this years castings. Talk a look, think it over and join us this year.

Ward

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=282853


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

Let me read this thread.


Ford SuperChargers


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

OK GANG...the car has been chossen and the race is on! Here is the link to the rules, please come and join the fun!

Ward

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284367


----------

